
1,250 Mile Motorway Connecting Hamburg with Shanghai Across Russia Going Ahead - stevenjgarner
https://www.independent.co.uk/travel/news-and-advice/russia-meridian-highway-motorway-china-belarus-europe-belt-road-travel-a8996286.html
======
stevenjgarner
Hamburg and Shanghai are at least 8,517 km apart (Great Circle Route), with
this new 2,012 km (1,250 mile) portion just connecting the missing “Moscow
bypass” across Russia. Currently the world's longest highways include the Pan
American Highway at 48,000 km, Highway 1 circumnavigating Australia at 14,500
km, the Trans-Siberian Highway at 11,000 km and the Trans-Canada Highway at
7,821 km.

